# Speaker wire



## David831 (Mar 6, 2013)

What's the best speaker wire to use for klipsch surround sound ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

David831 said:


> What's the best speaker wire to use for klipsch surround sound ?


Hello,
Most of us find that something from Monoprice will offer you the same performance as using much more expensive speaker cable. That being said, I personally decided to use factory terminated speaker cable as it does make connections much easier. Also, if needing to use a long cable run for the Surrounds or any other speaker, getting a thicker cable is advisable. What Klipschs are you using?
Best,
J

;


----------



## David831 (Mar 6, 2013)

I just got there more basic set up the hdt600


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Are you going to run wiring in the walls? Of so you might want to use wire rated for that purpose to avoid possible building code violations. Not sure but but I did that to play it safe it's 16 gauge unfortunately I had to buy two rolls was about ten feet short with one.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Jungle Jack mentioned Monoprice which is good cable. I've also used Parts Express as a speaker cable source. Their cable is comparable and they have different sizes and types to offer.

A question relating to size: how long is your run to the speakers? That's an important determiner for the gauge to use.


----------



## David831 (Mar 6, 2013)

The front 3 speakers will be a 40' run


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Be careful about advertised wire "gauge." If it says AWG gauge, that is the best to buy. Otherwise, "gauge" is whatever the manufacturer (usually in China) wants it to be. For instance, I bought some 12 "gauge" wire a while back that was smaller in diameter than AWG # 16.

Also note the wire material used in construction. Pure copper is best. Copper coated steel, not so much - it will have a higher resistance than pure copper. Not sure that anyone can tell the difference in what is advertised as oxygen free copper, so I would not pay much more for it.


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've used 14awg in wall speaker wire for a 9.1 setup I just did. Some of the runs were 30' at least and I'm running some Paradigm speakers off at Denon 4520. I suspect you would be fine with 16awg for what you want but I would do 14awg.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

kingpin748 said:


> I've used 14awg in wall speaker wire for a 9.1 setup I just did. Some of the runs were 30' at least and I'm running some Paradigm speakers off at Denon 4520. I suspect you would be fine with 16awg for what you want but I would do 14awg.


I'd agree. That's 80 feet round trip so I'd err on the larger size wire rather than smaller. You may want to run higher power or lower impedance speakers later on, and #14 would handle that situation.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a 50' run of Monoprice 12ga. in-wall speaker wire for each of my rear surrounds. Good price, works great.


----------



## David831 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I went onto monoprice.com and ordered 14awg wire and also a new wire for my subwoofer.


----------

